

Steve Jobs will be forgotten in 50 years - sparknlaunch
http://www.inquisitr.com/251304/steve-jobs-will-be-forgotten-in-50-years-according-to-malcolm-gladwell/

======
keithpeter
In the UK in large cities, you will come across Carnegie clinics with
foundation stones mentioning Andrew Carnegie.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Carnegie>

Those clinics formed a basic health service for poor people before the NHS
came into being. The Carnegie Trust is still there,

<http://carnegieuktrust.org.uk/who-we-are>

but I admit Andrew Carnegie may no longer be a household name.

I suspect Jobs will not be a household name in 2062, but that anyone who looks
into the 'wild west era' of personal computers will find out plenty, as will
anyone who visits a museum.

~~~
jpluscplusm
Andrew Carnegie's actions saved lives. Steve Jobs sold shiny tat.

You're right - he'll be in some museums; increasingly few over the years,
inevitably tending towards one: "The iLearn Institute of Advanced Sycophancy".

~~~
sbuk
This, whatever you think of Jobs, is trolling and has no place here.

------
joelmaat
Even sooner than that. If you aren't in the textbooks, then you are history.

